# Ric Bucher: Lakers Expected To Make A Trade



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Adam, Sasha and Josh For Corey Brewer, Ryan Hollins and Mark Blount

Would be a GREAT trade if true.

LINK


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I think Brewer would be great; Blount is whatever and I really don't know too much about Hollins' game.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Ryan Hollins? 

Isn't he the same guy who said Kobe ballhog too much on ESPN Michael Irving radio show in Dallas? Don't think it's gonna happen. And Mark Blount is washed up..he won't find a spot in Lakers rotation.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Isn't he the dude that posterized andray blatche a few weeks ago? Dude is athletic as can be.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I just really want Kirk Hinrich on this team.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Ryan Hollins isn't that great a basketball player, but he's a legit Center and can jump out of the gym. He can't be any worse than Mbenga.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I like Mbenga better than Blount and Hollins, he's a better rebounder and shot blocker. Blount is like Josh Powell but taller, and what do we need Brewer for?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

This would be a great trade for us. Brewer is a solid player, a good defender, and would really upgrade our bench. I'll take Farmar, Shannon, Brewer and Odom any day of the week.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> This would be a great trade for us. Brewer is a solid player, a good defender, and would really upgrade our bench. I'll take Farmar, Shannon, Brewer and Odom any day of the week.


He'll have to beat out Luke for his spot in the rotation, which I assume he would be able to do. Actually I like this trade now, it's like we are adding a 4th string center and replacing Sasha/Morrison with Brewer.

Why would the Wolves want to do this trade though?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Don't flame me for this, but what do you guys think about possibly moving RonRon to the bench? Brewer is a very similar player to Ariza and he would add some quickness that we've been lacking while not sacrificing too much defensively. Having Ron and Lamar on the bench would fix the bench problem. We'd still play Ron Ron starter minutes of course.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

I'd do the trade just for Brewer, could care less about the other two. Brewer would add another great defensive player to the team.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> I like Mbenga better than Blount and Hollins, he's a better rebounder and shot blocker. Blount is like Josh Powell but taller, and what do we need Brewer for?


I'll give you Mbenga over Blount because Mark Blount is utterly worthless besides his jump shooting. I mean, seriously, the guy's like a bigger Joe Smith with no defense, rebounding, or basketball IQ. Mbenga may be a better rebounder and is definitely a better shot blocker, but Hollins has some room for improvement and I think he could turn into a solid backup big in the immediate future.

Brewer would be an excellent addition off the bench. I mean, you add some length and defense, not to mention the kid is a bit of a point-forward and still has a ton of potential. It'd be great to have some defense off the bench to replace the atrocious Luke Walton and Sasha Vujacic.

This seems like a terrible trade from Minnesota's perspective, but Brewer hasn't been all that impressive and is actually a bit of a letdown considering his hype out of college, and they add some much needed shooters in AMMO (who can't really shoot) and the Machine (who apparently has had low batteries for two years now). I just don't see the incentive for the Wolves to take on another year of Vujacic's deal unless either:

A. They absolutely adore Josh Powell and are willing to give a former lottery pick for him
B. They recognize that they're the Minnesota Timberwolves and they can't use cap space anyway
C. They're also getting Jordan Farmar (unlikely because of LA's shaky PG situation and Minnesota not needing another guard)
D. They get a first round pick and some cash to help


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Don't flame me for this, but what do you guys think about possibly moving RonRon to the bench? Brewer is a very similar player to Ariza and he would add some quickness that we've been lacking while not sacrificing too much defensively. Having Ron and Lamar on the bench would fix the bench problem. We'd still play Ron Ron starter minutes of course.


I wouldn't do that unless Ron isn't going to play at all to rest his foot. But if he doesn't play we all know who is going to start in his place.....(sigh) Walton.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Would be an upgrade certainly, but I think there are more critical pieces the Lakers should be trying to acquire. Like a legit point guard.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

I can't think of a good reason why the Wolves would do this.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Pacers Fan said:


> I'll give you Mbenga over Blount because Mark Blount is utterly worthless besides his jump shooting. I mean, seriously, the guy's like a bigger Joe Smith with no defense, rebounding, or basketball IQ. Mbenga may be a better rebounder and is definitely a better shot blocker, but Hollins has some room for improvement and I think he could turn into a solid backup big in the immediate future.
> 
> Brewer would be an excellent addition off the bench. I mean, you add some length and defense, not to mention the kid is a bit of a point-forward and still has a ton of potential. It'd be great to have some defense off the bench to replace the atrocious Luke Walton and Sasha Vujacic.
> 
> ...


What the Lakers need out of their third string center is rebounding and shot blocking more than anything else. Bynum is the first string, Gasol second for the next 5 years or so. Mbenga is just fine for what we need him for. Only reason for the Lakers to make this deal is for Brewer, and he's worth it considering we lose none of the top 9 rotation players.

Only reason I see the Wolves doing it is because they need a backup 4 and mainly they know what they can expect out of Brewer and are pretty underwhelmed. That being said, it's still a stupid move on their part.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Simply getting rid of Sasha is addition by subtraction at this point. Throwing in Brewer just makes this a steal.

I will miss Powell though, I've always liked him for some reason.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Perhaps Rambis sees something in Josh and Sasha that he could use in Minne? He is running the Triangle afterall.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Perhaps Rambis sees something in Josh and Sasha that he could use in Minne? He is running the Triangle afterall.


Sasha and Powell are in the "tri" right now and they aren't playing well.

This deal makes no sense for the Wolves and it won't happen.


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

I don't really see why this deal will get done. It doesn't really help Minnesota any and I don't see it doing much for us either. I don't think we should make a trade just for the sake of making a trade. If it doesn't make the team better, we should just keep what we have.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> I can't think of a good reason why the Wolves would do this.


Probably why it will end up happening.


----------

